# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية >  جريمـــة الرشــــوة

## هيثم الفقى

*1. تمهيد :*

وفقاً للمادة 106 من قانون العقوبات رقم 47/1936 المرتشي في جريمة الرشوة هو الموظف في الخدمة العامة والمعهود إليه القيام بأي واجب بحكم وظيفته (فقرة أ).

المادة 106/1936 توضح لنا الأفعال الإجرامية التي يقترفها الموظف العام أو من بحكمه وبالتالي تتبعها أفعال الراشي.

هكذا طلب الموظف يقابله إعطاء من الراشي والأخذ من الموظف المرتشي يقابله إعطاء من الراشي وقبول المال أو المنفعة من المرتشي يعني عرض بوعد من الراشي.

*2. أركــان الرشــوة :*

في الأصل أركان الرشوة تشير إلى الركن المادي الذي يعبر عن النشاط الإجرامي والأفعال المكونة لجريمة الرشوة وإلى الركن المعنوي الذي يعبر عن إرادة و علم المرتشي باقتراف أفعال الركن المادي لجريمة الرشوة. أما فيما يتعلق بصفة الموظف العام فمن المفيد أن نحدد صفة المرتشي كموظف عام لأن جريمة الرشوة لا يمكن اقترافها إلا من فاعل يتمتع بصفة الموظف العام أو من بحكمه.

*3. صفة المرتشي كموظف عام :*

يصنف القانون الجنائي جريمة الرشوة و يدرجها ضمن الجرائم التي تشترط توافر صفة معنية في شخص الفاعل الرئيسي للجريمة، ويترتب علي ذلك أن الرشوة لا تقع إلا من فاعل يتميز بصفة الموظف العام أو من بحكمه وفقا لقانون العقوبات رقم 74 لسنة 1936 و ما ورد في المادة 5 من تعريف لمصطلح الموظف في الخدمة العامة. 

التفسير اللغوي للحالات التي يسردها المشرع في المادة 5 تشير إلى الموظف العام ولا تشمل الأشخاص الذين تحال إليهم مهام من الدولة لتنفيذ أعمال عمومية. بشكل عام الموظف العام هو كل شخص يعمل بشكل دائم في أحد المرافق العامة التي تديرها الدولة أو شخص قانون عام (وزارات الحكومة ومصالحها ووحدات الحكم المحلي وخدمة الهيئات العامة وجهاز الشرطة والجيش و الأمن.. الخ[1]). 

*4. شروط صفة الموظف العام :* 

- أداء وظيفة من أجل خدمة الدولة أو شخص إداري عام.

- أن يخضع الموظف لنظام اللوائح الداخلية التنظيمية للقطاع العام.

- تقاضي أجر من أموال الدولة أو شخص إداري عام.

- لا يشترط في الموظف أن يؤدي وظيفته بصفة دائمة.

الموظف العام قد يكون أيضا أجنبي بصورة دائمة أو مؤقتة بشرط أن تسمح له قوانين الدولة بأداء وظيفة عامة.

*تظهر قي الأفق مشكلة حول إذا** ما كان يتوجب أن يكون قد صدر قرار صحيح* بتعيين الموظف أو تم وقف أو انقطاع علاقته الوظيفية لفترة مؤقتة أو نهائية، فهل تتوفر جريمة الرشوة في هذه الحالات أم لا ؟

يرى بعض الفقهاء وجوب أن يكون قرار التعيين صحيحا كي يكتسب الشخص صفة الموظف وبالتالي في حالة بطلان القرار بتعيين الموظف لا يمكن تطبيق أحكام الرشوة عليه[2] ، أما إذا كانت إجراءات التعيين فقط ناقصة عندئذ يحتفظ الموظف بصفته كموظف عام ويمكن مساءلته عن جريمة رشوة.

الرأي الآخر يرى أن مباشرة الموظف مهام وظيفته بشكل فعلي رغم بطلان التعيين أو نقص إجراءاته لا يحول دون تطبيق أحكام الرشوة[3]. من ناحيتنا نتفق مع وجهة النظر الثانية التي تقبل بتطبيق أحكام الرشوة رغم بطلان إجراءات التعيين أو نقصانها لأن الانطباع الفعلي الواقعي الذي يتركه الموظف هو تمثيله للدولة والقيام بأداء مهمة وظيفة عمومية فعلية.

وقف الموظف عن العمل مؤقتا للبث في مخالفة إدارية أو جنائية لا يحول دون مساءلته عن جريمة رشوة في حالة اقترافها أثناء وقفه عن أداء وظيفته لأن هذا الوقف لا يلغي صفته كموظف عمومي، أما في حالة فصله بشكل نهائي أو تقاعده وعدم ممارسته مهام فعلية لوظيفته عندئذ تزول صفته كموظف عمومي ولا يمكن مساءلته عن جريمة رشوة في حالة اقترافها منه.

المادة 5 من قانون العقوبات 74 لسنة 1936 تعتبر الأشخاص التالية في حكم الموظف العام:

- كل من يشغل وظيفة مدنية.

- كل وظيفة يعين أو يختار لها الشخص الذي يشغلها بحكم القانون.

- كل وظيفة مدنية انتهت صلاحية التعيين لها أو العزل منها بأي شخص أو جماعة من الأشخاص الذين يشغلون وظيفة من الوظائف السابقة.

- كل حكم أو فيصل في أية إجراءات أو قضية أحيلت للتحكيم.

- أي عضو لجنة تحقيق عين بمقتضى تشريع.

- الشخص المنوط به تنفيذ إجراءات محكمة.

- جميع الأشخاص المنتسبون إلى الأجهزة العسكرية أو البوليس.

- الأشخاص المستخدمون في دوائر الحكومة.

- رجال الدين.

- الشخص المستخدم لدى سلطة بلدية.

- مختار القرية.

نظراً لاتساع دائرة الأشخاص التي يشملها تعريف الموظف العام في عصرنا هذا نرى أنه من أجل تحديد هذه الأشخاص يجب الرجوع إلى تعريف القانون الإداري وذلك لأن الحقبة الزمنية التي أقر القانون 74 لسنة 1936 للعمل به في فلسطين لا تتجاوب ومعطيات التطور الهائل في عمل مؤسسات الدولة والأشخاص العاملين فيها وبشكل عام التنظيم الإداري وبالتالي تحديد معنى الموظف العام لا يتعارض مع مبدأ "لا العقوبة ولا جريمة دون نص قانون". فيما يلي نذكر بعض الفئات التي يجب أن يشملها مصطلح "الموظف العام":

- المستخدمون في المصالح التابعة للحكومة أو الموضوعة تحت رقابتها.

- أعضاء المجالس النيابية العامة والمحلية (منتخبين أو معينين).

- المحكومون والمدراء ووكلاء النيابة والحراس القضائيون.

- كل شخص مكلف بخدمة عمومية.

- أعضاء مجالس إدارة ومديرو ومستخدمو المؤسسات والشركات والجمعيات والمنظمات والمنشآت إذا كانت الدولة تساهم في مالها.

- القائمون على شئون الأحزاب السياسية والعاملون بها (رئيس الحزب) يعتبرون موظفين للحكومة فيما يتعلق بالأعمال الحزبية.



*5. الركن المادي لجريمة الرشوة*

يتمحور تحقيق الركن المادي لجريمة الرشوة وفقا للمادة 106 من القانون رقم 74 لسنة 1936 حول قيام الموظف العام أو من بحكمه بأخذ أو قبول مال أو منفعة لنفسه أو لغيره أو القبول بوعد مقابل القيام بأداء فعل أو امتناع عن فعل يدخل في مجال وظيفته.

مما سبق نستنج أن الركن المادي لجريمة الرشوة يتألف من ثلاثة عناصر أساسية:

- الأخذ و القبول و الطلب

- المنفعة التي يحصل عليها الموظف جراء فعله أو امتناعه.

- الإخلال بمهام وظيفته والقيام بفعل أو الامتناع عنه مقابل الفائدة.

*1.5. الأخـــذ والقبـــول والطــلب*

*- الأخـــذ :*

يعتبر الأخذ أحد أهم مظاهر تنفيذ الركن المادي لجريمة الرشوة التي تنص عليها المادة 106 من القانون رقم 74 لسنة 1936. الأخذ يعني تسلم الفائدة أو المنفعة من المرتشي ودخولها في حيازته.

*- القبـــول :*

يعبر مصطلح القبول عن عرض الراشي بتقديم منفعة أي كان نوعها إلى المرتشي (الموظف) وقبول الأخير بأخذها. كما نرى إثبات قبول الموظف بالمنفعة يعرض صعوبة مقارنة مع الأخذ الذي يعبر عن فعل إيجابي ملموس يمكن إثباته. القبول يرتكز إلى طلب الفائدة أو المنفعة من المرتشي وموافقة الراشي بالمقابل على القيام بها أو بعرض من الراشي بتقديم منفعة و قبول من المرتشي[4].

من وجهة نظرنا نرى أن إثبات فعل القبول يجب أن يحاط بضمانات موضوعية أكثر من أن تكون معنوية لأننا كما نعلم فعل القبول ينطوي على إرادة داخلية تكمن في عالم الراشي أو المرتشي الداخلي ومن الصعب أن يثبت اقتراف الجريمة بناءاً على عناصر معنوية، لذلك نرى أن تجريم أفعال القبول يتوجب القبول بها فقط في حالة اقترافها بشكل أكبر من خلال قواعد النظرية الموضوعية.

*- الطـــلب :*

آخر صور تحقيق الركن المادي لجريمة الرشوة هو طلب الموظف العام أو من بحكمه الحصول على فائدة أو منفعة أيا كانت مقابل القيام بفعل أو امتناع عن فعل. طلب الموظف من الشخص ذو الحاجة قد يرتكز إلى إعطاء فائدة أو الحصول على وعد منه بتقديم الفائدة.

عنصر الطلب يتحقق بالتالي إما بالاستجابة لطلب الموظف وتنفيذ إعطاء الفائدة من الراشي وإما بقبول الموظف وعداً من الراشي بتقديم الفائدة فيما بعد.

في حالة أن الموظف قد طلب منفعة لكن الشخص ذو الحاجة لم يستجيب إلى هذا الطلب من الأرجح أن الموظف ينفذ شروع في جريمة رشوة لأن الطلب كفعل يعتبر أحد عناصر الركن المادي لجريمة الرشوة ولاكتماله يجب الإدلاء بقبول هذا الطلب من الراشي[5].

*2.5. المنفعـــة :*

تطرقت المادة 106 من القانون رقم 74 لسنة 1936 إلى تحديد موضوع المنفعة بمصطلح "مالاً أو منفعة مهما كان نوعها". وفقاً لهذه العبارة يمكن لموضوع المنفعة أن يكون مادي أو غير مادي. مع كذلك يشترط القانون بالمنفعة أن تكون محددة فلا يمكن القبول بعرض الراشي منفعة على المرتشي دون تحديد لها مثل أن يتفوه بعبارة "أعطيك كل ثروتي" أو " سوف تكون راضياً" الخ. موضوع المنفعة قد يكون نقودًا أو عقاراً أو مأكولات الخ[6]. 

مشكلة تدور حول وجوب توافر تناسب فيما بين المنفعة والفعل أو الامتناع عن الفعل. يذهب الفقه المصري إلى عدم وجوب تناسب فيما بينهما لأن العبرة في الإخلال بنزاهة الوظيفة العامة والنصوص المتعلقة بالرشوة و لا يشترط تناسب بينهما فالجريمة تتحقق بأي حجم من المنفعة[7]، بينما يجب لفت الانتباه إلى أننا يجب أن نقبل بانتفاء القضية الجنائية في حالة قبول الموظف لقطعة من الحلوى أو كوب شراب و بالتالي لا تقع جريمة الرشوة.

بشكل عام لا يشترط بالمنفعة أن تكون ذات صلة مباشرة مع الفعل أو الامتناع عن الفعل الوظيفي كما لو أن كانت هذه المنفعة مستحقة للموظف (كدين علي سبيل المثال أو هدية من صديق أو صهر) فلا تتحقق جريمة الرشوة على الإطلاق. كذلك لا يشترط في المنفعة أن تكون مشروعة مثل عرض أشياء مسروقة أو مخدرات أو مستند مزور[8].



*3.5. الإخلال بالمهام الوظيفية :*

الركن المادي لجريمة الرشوة وفقا للمادة 106 من القانون رقم 74 لسنة 1936 يتحقق بإثبات الأخذ أو الطلب أو القبول من الموظف ولكن يجب أن تتعلق هذه العناصر أو بعضها بأداء فعل أو امتناع عن القيام بفعل أو مهمة وظيفية من الموظف العام أو من بحكمه أو الإخلال بها.

المادة 106 لا تشترط أن يقابل أفعال الأخذ أو الطلب أو القبول فعل أو امتناع بل قد لا يقدم الموظف علي تنفيذ الفعل أو الامتناع الذي وعد الراشي به، وبالتالي يكفي لوقوع جريمة الرشوة مجرد الأخذ أو القبول أو الطلب مقابل تنفيذ الفعل أو الامتناع عنه في المستقبل وهذا ما يسلم به أيضا الفقه المصري[9]. 

أما في حالة الاستحالة النسبية فمن الممكن تحقيق جريمة الرشوة و يشترط الفقه في العمل الوظيفي فقط أن يكون ممكنا و لكن في حالة استحالة تحقيق العمل بشكل مطلق لا تقوم جريمة الرشوة[10]. 



*مثـــال:*

أن يقوم رجل الشرطة بتهديد أحد الشهود الذين رأوا شخص يقترف جريمة سرقة بالقبض عليه بتهمة عدم إعاقة تنفيذ جريمة السرقة. 

العمل الوظيفي قد يكون عملا ايجابيا مثل إصدار حكم في دعوى أو إسراع في تسوية مستندات من دائرة أو الإقرار بشهادة من مستشفي عمومي الخ. أيضا العمل الوظيفي قد يكون امتناع جزئي عن فعل مثل شرطي المرور الذي يمتنع عن تحرير مخالفة سير مقابل مبلغ من المال أو امتناع كلي أي الامتناع عن فعل بشكل تام مثل الامتناع عن تجديد إقامة أجنبي إلى أن ينتهي سريانها.

القانون لا يشترط أن يكون الفعل أو الامتناع عنه منافياً أو موافقا للوائح النظامية الإدارية[11]. 

*مثـــال1:*

شرطي المرور يوقف سائق السيارة ويقبل منه منفعة رغم عدم إخلال السائق بقواعد السير.

*مثـــال2:*

امتناع الموظف المسئول عن تبليغ النيابة للقيام بإجراءات الملاحقة الجنائية ضد موظف آخر اقترف جريمة اختلاس مقابل منفعة من الموظف الذي اقترف جريمة الاختلاس.

المادة 106 تشترط أيضا قيام الموظف بالفعل أو الامتناع عن الفعل (جزئيا أو كليا) ضمن حدود اختصاصه الإداري الوظيفي وهذا يتبين من عبارة ".... أو سيمتنع عن أدائه في المستقبل أثناء ممارسته لمهام وظيفته...".

*4.5. الاختصــاص الــوظيفي :*

يشترط الفقه الجنائي أن يقوم الموظف العمومي بالفعل أو بالامتناع عن الفعل ضمن حدود الاختصاص الوظيفي بمعنى أن الموظف المرتشي يتوجب أن ينفد فعل أو امتناع ذات علاقة بوظيفته وإلا لن يتحقق الركن المادي لجريمة الرشوة. وهذا ما يدل عليه نص المادة 106 حينما يذكر المشرع أن "... أثناء ممارسته لمهام وظيفته". الفقه الجنائي المصري يقبل أيضا بهذا الشرط ويعتبر أي فعل أو امتناع عن فعل خارج عن اختصاص الموظف كفعل أجنبي[12]. بالتالي الاختصاص الوظيفي يدخل ضمن أركان جريمة الرشوة المادية بغض النظر عن مشروعية العمل أو الامتناع عنه كما ذكرنا سابقاً و يجب أن يكون الفعل أو الامتناع ذات علاقة مباشرة مع الوظيفة.

*الاختصاص الوظيفي يثبت بإحدى الطرق التالية:*

- مباشرة بحكم القانون (مثل وظائف الدولة الكبرى).

- وفقاً للوائح الإدارية استناداً للقانون.

- وفقاً لقرار إداري من رئيس مخول بإصداره.

في حالة أن الموظف المرتشي يزعم اختصاصه في تنفيذ الفعل أو الامتناع عنه رغم عدم اختصاصه عندئذ تقع جريمة الرشوة إذا كان موضوع الرشوة ذات علاقة بالاختصاص الوظيفي[13]. الفقه المصري يقبل بوقوع جريمة الرشوة من الموظف الذي يعتقد أن لديه الاختصاص الوظيفي في تنفيذ الفعل أو الامتناع عنه رغم عدم اختصاصه في الواقع[14].

من جهتنا نرى أن جريمة الرشوة لا تقع إلا في حالة إثبات اختصاص الموظف. 

*مثـــال:*

وكيل النيابة يطلب من المجني عليه المصاب جراء حادث طرق مبلغ من المال مقابل حصوله علي شهادة طبية تشهد بإصابة المجني عليه إصابة بليغة. من الواضح عدم اختصاص العمل الوظيفي لوكيل النيابة وبالتالي لا يمكن أن يشكل طلب المبلغ هذا عنصرا من عناصر الركن المادي لجريمة الرشوة بينما من الممكن أن نعتبره مساهما في جريمة رشوة في حالة أن الطبيب قد وافق علي إصدار هذا القرار بعلمه بدفع المبلغ من المجني عليه إلى وكيل النيابة. أيضا من الممكن أن نصف فعل وكيل النيابة علي أنه مخالفة لأداء واجب.



*6. الركن المعنوي لجريمة الرشوة :* 

جريمة الرشوة وفقا للمادة 106 من القانون رقم 74 لسنة 1936 جريمة عمدية بمعنى أن القانون يشترط توفر قصد جنائي لدى الموظف العام المرتشي أو من بحكمه.

القصد الجنائي المطلوب توافره في جريمة الرشوة هو قصد عام بمعنى أن يتألف من *إرادة* الموظف الفاعل بتنفيذ نشاطه الإجرامي مع *علمـــه* بجميع عناصر الركن المادي المكون لجريمة الرشوة. بالتالي كي تتحقق جريمة الرشوة يجب أن يطلب الموظف أو يقبل أو يأخذ وعد وهو *يعلـــم* بأن الأخذ أو الطلب أو الوعد هو مقابل لفعل أو امتناع عن فعل يقع ضمن دائرة اختصاصه الوظيفي.

الحالات التي ينتفي فيها قصد الموظف المرتشي في جريمة الرشوة هي التالية[15]: 

- *انتفاء* العلم بأحد *عناصر الركن المادي* لجريمة الرشوة (أخد، قبول، وعد).

*- انتفاء* علم المرتشي بأنه* موظف* (عدم تبليغه بقرار التعيين أو عزله من منصبه بسبب تبليغ مزور).

- انتفاء علمه بأنه غير مختص بالقيام بالفعل أو الامتناع عن الفعل.

- انتفاء علمه بأن العطية هي مقابل فعل أو امتناع عن فعل (كما أن يعتقد أنها هدية).

- انتفاء إرادة الموظف بأخذ العطية (وضع العطية في الملف).

الفقه المصري يقبل بوقوع جريمة الرشوة بمجرد علم المرتشي عند طلب أو قبول المنفعة بأنه يفعل مقابل هذه المنفعة من خلال قيامه بفعل أو امتناعه عنه ضمن دائرة أعماله الوظيفية[16]. 

يرى بعض الفقهاء المصريون أن جريمة الرشوة هي جريمة قصد خاص أي أن يعلم المرتشي بأنه يفعل لقاء القيام بعمل أو امتناع عن عمل و يتطلب أيضا اتجاه نيته إلى الاتجار بأعمال الوظيفة[17]. 

بتنفيذ عناصر الركن المادي لجريمة الرشوة وتغطيتها من علم المرتشي وإرادته تكون الجريمة قد تحققت، بينما علي سبيل المثال في جريمة السرقة كما سنرى مجرد انتزاع ملكية الشيء المملوك للغير دون علمه لا يكفي لوقوع جريمة السرقة لأن كل هذه العناصر لا تدل علي تحقيق النتيجة الإجرامية بل يجب أن تتوفر *نيـــة* تملك الشيء الذي تم انتزاع ملكيته. بالتالي وقائع القصد الجنائي في جريمة الرشوة تثبت من خلال الطلب أو القبول أو الأخذ و يجب الانتباه إلى أن القصد الجنائي يشترط بأن يتزامن مع فعل الأخذ أو الطلب أو القبول.



*7. عقوبــــة الرشــوة :*

تنص المادة 106 من القانون رقم 74 لسنة 1936 على أن كل من اقترف جريمة الرشوة يعتبر أنه ارتكب *جنحـــة*، بينما وفقا للمادة 47 من نفس القانون عقوبة الجنح هي الحبس لمدة ثلاث سنوات أو غرامة مالية 100 جنيه أو كلتا هاتين العقوبتين.

عقوبة الرشوة وفقا للمادة 106 لا تتناسب وحجم الجريمة بحيث أن الثقة والأمانة التي يمنحها القانون والمجتمع للموظفين العموميين تتطلب إنزال أشد العقوبات ضدهم في حالة خيانتهم لهذه الأمانة واستغلال وظيفتهم وصلاحياتهم من أجل الحصول على منافع مادية وغيرها. ولا يخفى على أحد منا مدى خطورة الأفعال التي تتصل بجريمة الرشوة وتنفيذها من الموظفين أو من بحكمهم الذين يحتلون أعلى درجات السلطة في الدولة. بالتالي نعتقد أن العقوبة الواجب إنزالها في الموظفين المرتشين يجب أن تكون قاسية و شديدة و أن يتم إرجاعها إلي عقوبة جناية. كما أنه يتوجب فرض عقوبة السجن بالإضافة إلي العقوبة المالية في بعض الحالات التي يقدرها القضاء.

كذلك يتوجب حرمان الموظف من ممارسة حقوقه السياسية والوظيفية كعقوبة تبعية يتحتم فرضها مع العقوبة الأصلية السالبة للحرية.




[1] *د.* *فؤاد مهنا، مبادئ وأحكام القانون الإداري 1975 صفحة 1958.*




[2] *أحمد أمين شرح قانون العقوبات المصري. قسم الخاص، 1949 صفحة 5*


*[3]** (د. محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق صفحة 24).*




[4] *د. محمود نجيب حسني المرجع السابق صفحة 57* 

*د. محمد زنجي بن عامر، قانون العقوبات القسم الخاص 1989 صفحة 97*




[5] *احمد أمين، المرجع السابق صفحة 23، ومحمد زكي أبو عامر، المرجع السابق صفحة 68.*


[6] *د. حسن المرصفاوي، المرجع السابق صفحة 48.*


*[7]** د. احمد فتحي سرور، الوسيط في شرح فانون العقوبات القسم الخاص 1968 ص 44, محمد زكي أبو عامر،المرجع السابق صفحة 73.*


*[8]**د.محمود نجيب حسني، ص 6 المرجع السابق.*


*[9]** د. محمد زكي أبو عامر، المرجع السابق صفحة 75.*


*[10]** د. فتحي سرور، المرجع السابق*


[11] *محمد زكي أبو عامر، المرجع السابق صفحة 78.*


[12] *محمد زكي أبو عامر، المرجع السابق صفحة 82.*


[13] *د.* *محمد زكي أبو عامر، المرجع السابق ص 90.*


*[14]** عبد المهيمن بكر القسم الخاص في قانون العقوبات، الجرائم المضرة بالمصلحة العامة 1970 صفحة* 345.


[15] *د. محمد زكي أبو عامر، المرجع السابق صفحة 95 و د. حسن المرصفاوي، المرجع السابق صفحة 44 و د. محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق صفحة 14.*


* د. محمد زكي أبو عامر، المرجع السابق صفحة 94.*


**محمد زكي أبو عامر، صفحة 94.*

----------

